# The Porsche show 2010 Gaydon



## clive993 (Apr 4, 2008)

Firstly I hope this is the right thread and you dont mind me putting out a call to someone who maybe interested

I help as one of two people organise the TIPEC (The Independent Porsche Enthusiasts Club) National Day at Gaydon. This years show is on June 6th.

For the day we will have our usual suspects there including Megs, Dodo, Raceglaze, Smartwax and of course all sorts of related Porsche traders. SOme may be aware of the show and some not. We tend to get approx 1500-2000 people and about a 1000 Porsches on site. This year I am trying to set up a section on car care from Professionals. The plan is to have a wheel refurb, smart repair and a pro detailer. Now at the moment we dont have one and need one.

We woud like someone to show how its done to the public in a 6x4m space within the show. If someone is willing to attend they can of course promote their business to their hearts content. However we would quite like to run a competition in our mag beforehand where the lucky winner can have his car detailed on the day and the general public can see what you guys get up to. If we did that then we would show in the mag etc the company name who will be doing it on the day.

One thing is Power is not supplied so some form of power source will be required... not easy I know. However if this is the case and someone is happy to detail on the day we will not charge for the space in this case.

I could go on, rest assured this is not some Michael Mouse show and we are always looking for new things for members to see.

We only want one business so if interested contact me on [email protected]

I hope you see this as not promoting the show, more promoting the art of detailing to the Porsche owners out there. People come from far and wide although the vast majority will be centrallly based.

Cheers for reading this far....


----------

